
Ask HN: Is Tomato a fruit or a vegetable? - theshire
if we are talking in cooking sense it would be considered a vegetable? but scientifically it is considered a fruit right?<p>what do you think?
======
sebyddd
Check out this video explanation:
[https://youtu.be/kxo_EOyK7eA](https://youtu.be/kxo_EOyK7eA)

"As far as cooking is concerned, some things which are strictly fruits, such
as tomatoes or bean pods, may be called 'vegetables' because they are used in
savoury rather than sweet cooking. "

